# Ipod wall docking station



## biggc74 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm looking for the best recommendation for an in wall docking station to be used in a small gym setup. The wire run will be approximately 45 ft. Many different iPods/iPhones will be used in this system and will vary from iPod music to pandora etc. What have you guys used?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As this is somewhat out of the Home Theater orbit, I am going to need to research this a bit before being able to provide any meaningful recommendation. Many AV Receivers offer Apple Airplay Support and or iPod direct connections. In addition to offering Pandora. However, it seems like you are looking for something more like a Soundbar as opposed to an AVR and Speakers. Welcome to HTS.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## biggc74 (Jul 11, 2012)

It's a 4 speaker +2 subwoofer system and I've already got the amplifier, I am just looking for the ability to dock an iPod in a clean fashion. I know iport makes a few but I'm not sure if they are the answer I'm looking for. (will they allow the use of pandora when docked, can you adjust the volume using the iPod volume control). I'm gonna call them tomorrow to get some more answers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Pandora is where things might get tricky. What Speakers and Amplifier are you using?
J


----------



## WarmRegards (Jul 15, 2012)

I'd like to throw my vote for AirPlay rather than investing in any hardware. It's likely the new iPhone this fall is going to come with a redesigned dock connector which will make your hardware dock dated and obsolete for any new users of the phone. Granted not everyone is going to instantly upgrade to a new iPhone so the question is do you want to deal with upgrading your dock again 2 years down the road again. And with hardware that's going to be used so frequently by so many people you're increasing your likelihood of hardware failure and incurring cost of maintenance. 

I say ditch the hardware and just provide succinct and simple instructions on how to connect to your AVR via AirPlay. Future proof, fool proof, no maintenance, no wear and tear and no cost to you.


----------

